# Transferrate der Netzwerkschnittstelle [gelöst]

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da eine kleine Frage. 

Wie kann man in der Konsole die aktuelle Transferrate der Netzwerkschnittstellen beobachten? 

Gibt es zu diesem Zweck welche tools?Last edited by misterxx on Sat Sep 15, 2007 3:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ixo

Es gibt da sicherlich viele Tools. Mir gefällt dstat (sys-apps/dstat) sehr gut, da man es flexible auf alles mögliche einstellen kann (z.B. cpus, net, disk).

Gruss ixo

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

vielleicht net-analyzer/iftop

-andreas

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

iptraf ist ganz nett zum Monitoren.

vnstat wird zwar eher zum langfristigen Aufsummieren der gesendeten und empfangenen Daten verwendet, kann aber mit vnstat -tr auch die aktuelle Transferrate errechnen.

ChrisM

----------

## misterxx

Vielen dank an alle. Es hat sich ergeben, dass dazu viele tools existeiren.

für meine Zweke würde sogar das hier reichen:

```
ifstat -S
```

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> iptraf ist ganz nett zum Monitoren.

 

Wie kann man iptraf dazu bringen, dass es die rate in KB/s und nicht n Kbit/s zeigt ?

----------

## Anarcho

Zum monitoring nutze ich gerne nload:

nload -u K eth1

----------

## zworK

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Wie kann man iptraf dazu bringen, dass es die rate in KB/s und nicht n Kbit/s zeigt ?

 

Unter "Configure" den "Activity mode" von kbits/s auf kbytes/s umstellen.

----------

## misterxx

danke.

----------

